# Crystalizing mdma oil



## Curiousonion (Sep 8, 2022)

Would using the same method of crystalizing meth work on pmk oil?

Adding 37% hcl to the oil until proper ph is reached then pouring the solution into frozen acetone then putting it in the freezer for 2 weeks.

Also, should the acetone be anhydrous? (I think it's preferable anhydrous)


----------



## xoxo2.0

Take a look at this as it's pretty simple and easy to understand. 

Read it 3-4 times properly. To get a complete idea what's happening. 

This one is from Safrole. 
And you are trying it from piperonal.

So, yeah acetone should be completely anhydrous. (If doubt just distill it)everything should be anhydrous for reasonable yield. 
Frozen acetone?? Htf are you trying to freeze it.


----------



## Curiousonion

Frozen as in kept in the freezer not frozen solid.


----------



## xoxo2.0




----------



## Curiousonion

xoxo2.0 said:


> Take a look at this as it's pretty simple and easy to understand.
> 
> Read it 3-4 times properly. To get a complete idea what's happening.
> 
> ...



xoxo2.0And yes i read that pdf several times. The toluene method seems more labour intense than the cold acetone one or the hcl/ipa method.


----------



## G.Patton

Hello, are you asking about MDMA free base oil or PMK (MDP2P) oil? Can you clarify your question please?



Curiousonion said:


> Would using the same method of crystalizing meth work on pmk oil?



Curiousonion


----------



## G.Patton

xoxo2.0 said:


> Take a look at this as it's pretty simple and easy to understand.
> 
> Read it 3-4 times properly. To get a complete idea what's happening.
> 
> ...



xoxo2.0You can link *our topic* about this method, there are discussion in comment section.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> Hello, are you asking about MDMA free base oil or PMK (MDP2P) oil? Can you clarify your question please?



G.PattonHi, I'm asking about pmk(mdp2p) oil. 
Thanks


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Hi, I'm asking about pmk(mdp2p) oil.
> Thanks



CuriousonionYou can make it solid in freezer but you can't make a salt like with meth or MDMA.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> You can make it solid in freezer but you can't make a salt like with meth or MDMA.



G.PattonOk, and for mdma free base what do you think about the anhydrous IPA/HCL method? 
In my opinion it's the easiest and most practical for large scale.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Ok, and for mdma free base what do you think about the anhydrous IPA/HCL method?
> In my opinion it's the easiest and most practical for large scale.



CuriousonionI don't understand why do you want to keep it whole 2 weeks in freezer. What the reason? You can filtrate solution and repeat procedure to get salt faster. Also, you can evaporate solvent after couple freezing-filtration manipulations.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> I don't understand why do you want to keep it whole 2 weeks in freezer. What the reason? You can filtrate solution and repeat procedure to get salt faster. Also, you can evaporate solvent after couple freezing-filtration manipulations.



G.PattonCause..
1-i do not fully understand that method.(dissolve mdma freebase in methanol then add it to anhydrous acetone?)
2-seems like I need a lot of anhydrous acetate per kilo of free base. 

So basically this method is not too clear for me.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> dissolve mdma freebase in methanol then add it to anhydrous acetone?



CuriousonionWhere have you taken information about methanol? Can you share me your information source please?


----------



## Curiousonion

On the vespiary. Won't let me paste the link on here for some reason.

Also some claims that dcm makes the best mdma crystals and other claims that say it is impossible to crystallize mdma in dcm.


----------



## Gale

Just add IPA/HCl solution it comes out nice then just gas remaining if some leftover.

I like to dissolve in methanol and filter and evap to remove remaining Epsom salt.


----------

